# Hyatt Coconut Plantation Question



## suzannesimon (Dec 2, 2013)

My daughter said she saw a Trip Advisor review from back in 2011 that said the Hyatt hotels in the area (Hyatt Regency and Hyatt Coconut Point), were allowed to use the facilities of the Hyatt Coconut Plantation.  Is that still the case?


----------



## bdh (Dec 2, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> My daughter said she saw a Trip Advisor review from back in 2011 that said the Hyatt hotels in the area (Hyatt Regency and Hyatt Coconut Point), were allowed to use the facilities of the Hyatt Coconut Plantation.  Is that still the case?



This is a reciprocal use agreement btwn Regency Coconut Point & Coconut Plantation  in place - but there are black out dates through out the year when the agreement does not apply (during peak holidays when the respective properties are at capacity).  

Note that the there are two Hyatt Coconut Point properties in the area - one is the Hyatt Regency and the other is Hyatt Place.  Not sure if Hyatt Place is part of the reciprocal agreement.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks so much.  I'll pass the word along.  She can't go for a full week so was wondering if she could check into the hotel and use the Plantation.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Hyatt does Split Weeks*



suzannesimon said:


> Thanks so much.  I'll pass the word along.  She can't go for a full week so was wondering if she could check into the hotel and use the Plantation.



Hyatt Does Split week reservations.  Your daughter might be much better off finding a reservation for 4 night mid week in a full one bedroom master.  It would cost less than the simple hotel room for the same time period.  Mid week at Hyatt is sometimes Sunday to Thursday and Sometimes Tuesday to Saturday

Then she can stay at the timeshare resort and pay for the overpriced food at th hotel anytime she wants.

Actually the pool cage called La Veranda at the timeshare dis very nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2014)

Awesome resort in a very beautiful setting.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jun 23, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Thanks so much.  I'll pass the word along.  She can't go for a full week so was wondering if she could check into the hotel and use the Plantation.


 Just stayed at the Hyatt Coconut Plantation last week sat,sun,mon. We were able to use the Hyatt Regency resort amenities also. Both resorts were extremely nice. We had a 2 bedroom that was immaculate....very impressive! Like someone mentioned before there are blackout dates that don't allow you to use both resorts during your stay and the drinks are very expensive. They don't allow you to bring a cooler around the pool area. That was the only negative during my stay.


----------

